# How do I help?



## JennaLynne (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a few other post about the sudo seperation my H and I are going thorugh -- it's been rough, up and down to say the lease. However in speaking with H's mom, she is very worried about him. H told mom he doesn't feel anything. He has no emotion towards what is going on with he and I, nor towards anything else:

EX - H has always been close to gram and gramp - H hasn't seen or called in months....mom asked about it, and said to H "you know they are getting old, they won't be around much longer"....H's reply..."I know and I'm ok with that" 

Which is so not like him. H is on generic of Zoloft. Has been since March. Tired to talk to his doc - NOT to obtain info, but just to advise of concerns for HIM to talk to H....well that didn't go well (2 months ago)......his family doc prescribes meds. 

Does any one have any suggestions. At this point even if H and are are done, and it's not salvagable, I care about him to much to let him continue down this path. 

First I thought it was just me, that he was just done, over the arguing....but after speaking to his mom and dad, and a few others, it seems to be more of an over medicated issue -- though I could be wrong -- in any event this risk of H hating me for butting in is worth getting him help.....


----------

